# soap???!!!!



## baranbaran (Apr 16, 2015)

what do u mean by soap making what does it refer to goats???


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

When you make soap, you combine lye (sodium hydroxide in the case of bar soap and potassium hydroxide in the case of liquid soap) with oils. The resulting chemical reaction gives you soap. However, the lye is a solid and must be dissolved in a liquid in order to mix it with the oils to make the soap. That liquid can be just about anything, from water, to beer, or in the case of goat milk soap, goat milk.


----------

